

We need computers that fix our brains, not break them - eksith
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2013/09/we-need-computers-that-fix-our-brains-not-break-them.html

======
Dj_Anthony2013
Multitasking has it's pros of and cons. You just have to think of way to
minimize the cons and more on the pros.

------
a3voices
What's the end result of our brains being "fixed"? More productivity? Who
cares.

